# Post your club shirts



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm looking for ideas for car club shirts.


----------



## exotic_civic_25 (Dec 5, 2005)

WICKED IMAGE


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS CC


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)

GROUPE C.C
E.L.A


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

:0


----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

[attachmentid=435724]


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

GROUPE C.C San Diego


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

fuck it, havent seen one of these yet :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Dallas Lowriders 2005 LRM Vegas Shirt 

[attachmentid=437181]


----------



## GoodFella 40 (Jun 2, 2003)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

[attachmentid=437392]


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't Be Fooled C C


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)




----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 25 2006, 11:40 PM~4706834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres a throwback cerca 85


----------



## mk2 pete (Feb 14, 2004)




----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

LuxuriouS Chicago..


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

[attachmentid=446433]TTTT


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

[attachmentid=446435]TTT


----------



## Jalapeno (Aug 6, 2005)

REAL LIFE C.C :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

BLVD ACES


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 25 2006, 11:40 PM~4706834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool to see that many heads reppin the club....looks like someone bout to get rushed


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=447174]


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

MIAMI SHOW T-SHIRT


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 23 2006, 01:12 PM~4687111
> *I'm looking for ideas for car club shirts.
> *


----------



## BARRIO'S 1ST LADY (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 23 2006, 01:12 PM~4687111
> *I'm looking for ideas for car club shirts.
> *


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BARRIO'S 1ST LADY_@Feb 7 2006, 12:40 PM~4795204
> *
> *


----------



## killerbeaver (Oct 13, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SixOne (Nov 13, 2003)

A single class car club (IMPALAS)


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

NICE JERSEY


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

DISTINCTIVE LIFESTYLES C.C. CHICAGO


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

*IV LIFE*


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

[attachmentid=470860]


----------



## MANUEL L (Jan 16, 2006)

[attachmentid=470865]TTT


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 25 2006, 11:53 PM~4706907
> *
> *


DAMM THE BIG M ROLLS DEEP ...


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Feb 20 2006, 09:52 PM~4890417
> *DAMM THE BIG M ROLLS DEEP ...
> *


ITS THE ONLY WAY WE KNOW HOW TO DO IT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: HERE IS A PIC OF OUR SPECIAL CLUB SHIRT MADE FOR MIAMI 2006!!!!


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

COLDBLOODED C.C. WERE COMING HOMIES
NEB.IA.STL.LA. 
CHAPTERS


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)




----------



## mrtravieso (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Smokey76_@Feb 24 2006, 01:22 AM~4916594
> *
> *


daaamn, i remember that day


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## NOTORIOUS68 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## LOWYALTY1 (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## slowmotion (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Oct 31 2006, 03:45 AM~6477848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We got Street Sweepaz out in the Bay. :0


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

Anybody have any info on a place where these shirts can be made in the Los Angeles area?? Looking to get some done for our club as a christmas gift.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Nov 26 2006, 11:41 PM~6642562
> *Anybody have any info on a place where these shirts can be made in the Los Angeles area??  Looking to get some done for our club as a christmas gift.
> *


im lookin too.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Dec 24 2006, 01:41 AM~6813001
> *
> 
> 
> ...


have Maverick..did anyone tell you that you are built like a woman.....


























j/k shirts look good


----------



## nocaddydaddy (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 2 2006, 09:52 PM~4763820
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 2 2006, 09:52 PM~4763820
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## Elusive (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

for my bros....


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

What is the going price out in L.A. for screen printed T's?And where? Got ours embroidered,but tring to finds some one that can do screen printed ones for a decent price.


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 14 2008, 09:39 AM~10411336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

in the house with dave banner


----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## osolo59 (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

FOR MY SISTERS...


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

First Class holding it down for Nebraska


----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Lot of cool shirts here.... Thanks to the original poster for the thread. 

Here are just a few we have done for some real cool people / clubs.




























































































More to come ...


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

10 CHAPTERS NATIONWIDE!!!!!!


----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Hope everyone has a safe long weekend... enjoy the holiday.


----------



## %candy mobile% (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## timmnm77 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Nov 22 2009, 11:02 PM~15750233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you have them in 5xl tall and pm me thanks


----------



## HIPPO (Jun 10, 2009)

*STREESTYLE CHICAGO*


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

a little more First Class gear 

look at the bottom, thats how we feel about the Winter in NE!


----------



## MRDRIFTER626 (Jul 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Nov 26 2009, 12:28 AM~15786311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD DEAL RIGHT THERE IM GOONA HIT YOU UP


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 2 2009, 06:13 PM~15851649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool shirt... That outline really makes it standout.


----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@Dec 2 2009, 07:51 PM~15852206
> *Cool shirt... That outline really makes it standout.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac (Nov 18, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Alejndo72 (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

Just wanted to get this post back on top...


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Identity C.C. Phoenix Arizona


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## highlife_63 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

_THEE ARTISTICS.SOCAL_


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

City Knights Car Club Fayetteville, NC


----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## bedslead (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## djskillz214 (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## King Cutty (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## INKEDCITY (Sep 12, 2008)

> > For all your screenprinting needs, we have some package deals for Car Clubs, promoters / event organizers. If you have a business / clothing line and need wholesale pricing let me know and we can set something up.
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

BIG TECHNIQUES ALWAYS REPRESENTING.. MUCH LOVE TOO 
ALL OTHER CAR CLUBS...


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## nsane86 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2011, 12:02 AM~20085594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## monte carlo rider (Jul 4, 2009)




----------

